# Air Temp. and HP



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I know it makes a big difference on forced induction engines, but how big of a difference in HP can going from say 80 degrees F down to around 40 or even lower make? (i.e. in a 1.6 liter)

[[First time poster, joy.]]


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

There are web sites that can give you this information with a little effort at searching.

For example:
Automotive formulas. It's a Hardley-Ableson site but the formulas are generic.

There's a link to air density calculation. Using your requested temperature difference (but the other params are pulled out of my butt),

80 ºF, 0% relative humidity, 29.92" Hg at sea level = 96.1 corrected air density (no units given).

40 ºF, 0% relative humidity, 29.92" Hg at sea level = 103.8 corrected air density (no units given).

(I presume the answer is percent of standard day, 29.92" Hg, 59 ºF, 0% relative humidity, sea level).

At standard conditions, SR20DE outputs 140 hp. At 40 ºF it makes 145 hp, at 80 ºF, it makes 135 hp.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Thank you very much for helping me out, I had no idea how to search on that kind of subject. I'm keeping that page bookmarked for future reference. Again, thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Here's a good site to determine what you would have ran had the weather been different. 

http://xs-fx.com/da/ws.htm


----------

